# My before and after SDMZ run



## TJTJ (Jan 7, 2012)

This is my second run of SDMZ. I was Only able to get 6-7 weeks of a 12week WO program due to my herniated intervertebral disc. I wish I was able to get in the full 12 week WO program. I saw much better results this time around because i ate more. Last time was a cut and got mad ripped! 

This is all SDMZ and Beastdrol all Superdrol. No test or pin of any kind. Imagine if I did!


Started cycle of SDMZ + Beastdrol Dec 1st
week1- 2caps SDMZ daily
week2- 2caps SDMZ daily
week3- 2caps of SDMZ and 1cap, 10mg beastdrol daily
Week3- 2caps of SDMZ and 2caps, 10mg beastdrol daily 

Started pct Jan 1st. 

Before 






Before 





Now After


























As you can see I did take on a mild amount of belly fat. I just wasnt feeling the cardio for my first Autumn/Winter bulk


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 7, 2012)

hrmm...pics kinda came out small. w/e you can see the results. 

Superdrol ftmfw!


----------



## parsifal09 (Jan 7, 2012)

damn bro,look a lot better!!!!!!!!

looks like sdmz bulked u and hardened u nicely

pars


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 7, 2012)

No doubt! Thanks brother! 

Diet, Determination and a soild WO from a professional BBer is the way to go. Plus a little octane boost helps.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 7, 2012)

Night and day difference..impressive!


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 7, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Night and day difference..impressive!




Thank you! And may I say you have an Impressive hiney. If that is you


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 7, 2012)

TJTJ said:


> Thank you! And may I say you have an Impressive hiney. If that is you



Lol yes thats me..thank youu


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 7, 2012)

I forgot to add I started at 182.something and ended at 202.7lbs


I really want to hear what Heavy, TGB, Victor, GMO and the other professionals have to say.


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 7, 2012)

Miss Springsteen said:


> Lol yes thats me..thank youu




Well then...






YouTube Video


----------



## SHY_RONNIE (Jan 7, 2012)

holy shit man you have inspired me 

I will  have to train harder



​


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jan 8, 2012)

Dude your quads exploded! Holy shit!


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 8, 2012)

Damn man!  Transformation is not the word I want to use seeing those pictures, something along the kinds of f'ing amazing!  Great job!!


----------



## swollen (Jan 8, 2012)

That's a crazy difference brother! simply amazing dude! And all from just SDMZ & Beastdrol...f**king crazy! I'm gonna be taking SDMZ on my next bulk, but now I'm thinkin' of just takin' it by itself, lol


----------



## twotuff (Jan 8, 2012)

somebody give this man a cookie!   CONGRATS BROTHER?


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 8, 2012)

Great results bro. And it doesn't look like you added any belly fat, if anything it looks like you cut up nicely. Why only three Weeks? And how is your pct going?


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 8, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Great results bro. And it doesn't look like you added any belly fat, if anything it looks like you cut up nicely. Why only three Weeks? And how is your pct going?



Oh that was a type-o. I didnt see that. if you look there are 4 weeks laid out. I must have pressed the 3 instead of the 4. because on week 4 I went to 4 caps.

The reason why I did SDMA and beastdrol is because beast is only superdrol. I woulnt have been able to go to 40mg of SD on SDMZ without killing myself because of the dimethazine is mad harsh. 

But I did a solid 30 days.


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 8, 2012)

Calves of Steel said:


> Dude your quads exploded! Holy shit!



Thank brother 
I have tremendous lower body genetics. I have to lay back on only once a week for legs and calves. I think my assessors were jumpers and runners  like some Tarzan shit lol


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 8, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Damn man!  Transformation is not the word I want to use seeing those pictures, something along the kinds of f'ing amazing!  Great job!!



Thanks d00d

I couldnt have done it w/o the help of my IML and IMF family like Heavy, TGB, and many more. It takes time. Research, research and research.


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 8, 2012)

twotuff said:


> somebody give this man a cookie!   CONGRATS BROTHER?




Ill take that cookie now lol. Im restricted from any physical activity until my MRI is interpreted. So, im slacking on my diet.

And thank you


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 8, 2012)

Damn, that's impressive.  I don't  think  you added belly fat, I think you lost some.  No cardio at all?


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 8, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> Damn, that's impressive.  I don't  think  you added belly fat, I think you lost some.  No cardio at all?



Thank you. I like the words youre all using to describe my transformation. "Impressive" youre making me feel all warm a fuzzy inside ...wait I didnt say that. I said your complements are making me feel like a mad dog! 


I did moderate amounts of cardio. 20mins every other day on the stepper. and sometimes a 30min-hour walk around the hood.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jan 8, 2012)

Damn boss you made some impressive gains. Those quads are freaking tree trunks


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 8, 2012)

Awesome thats all i can say


----------



## sscar (Jan 8, 2012)

outstanding results and I have to agree miss springsteen has an outstanding back side


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 8, 2012)

djlance said:


> Damn boss you made some impressive gains. Those quads are freaking tree trunks



Damn near are, arent they lol



D-Latsky said:


> Awesome thats all i can say



I'm take Awesome  esp from DL



sscar said:


> outstanding results and I have to agree miss springsteen has an outstanding back side



Thanks yo! 

My back isnt too bad. I just have a hrd time growing my chest. Most naturally have better development either upper body or lower.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 8, 2012)

Awesome results bro!


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 8, 2012)

Prince said:


> Awesome results bro!



Thank you Prince!!!!!

IML is no Bullshit! Its the real deal! 

Thank you Price for all the information available on your forum. I couldnt have done it without my IMF family!


----------



## TGB1987 (Jan 8, 2012)

You did a great job.  For what you were using this was one hell of a Transformation.  Very impressed.  The IML products are amazing but to obtain the results that you had you obviously had to put the time in.  I am sure you stuck to a solid workout regime and a good diet.  This is one of the best transformations I have seen in a while considering how little supplements you used.   Great Work!!  Now just keep at it and you will hold on to these gains so the next time you do another run you can improve even further.  That is what it is all about.  Congrats brother.


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 8, 2012)

TGB1987 said:


> You did a great job.  For what you were using this was one hell of a Transformation.  Very impressed.  The IML products are amazing but to obtain the results that you had you obviously had to put the time in.  I am sure you stuck to a solid workout regime and a good diet.  This is one of the best transformations I have seen in a while considering how little supplements you used.   Great Work!!  Now just keep at it and you will hold on to these gains so the next time you do another run you can improve even further.  That is what it is all about.  Congrats brother.



Thanks brother. It means a lot especially coming from you. And yes I did stick to my diet and WO program. Too many think about size and their "show" muscles. You gotta work very muscle. 

I wish I could keep at it. but my herniated disc threw me out of the gym. Im waiting for a MRI. But this is what went down http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/g...ay-never-able-train-again-very-long-time.html


----------



## twotuff (Jan 8, 2012)

If i didnt know what those compounds did , it would be easy to say that you went and did a nice tren-test cycle.


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 8, 2012)

twotuff said:


> If i didnt know what those compounds did , it would be easy to say that you went and did a nice tren-test cycle.




Ive thought about tren but I am susceptible to sides and they didnt sound fun. plus im in college and need my mind focused. I do want to run a test. becasue most say to run test with this to keep libido up and my nads going strong, i believe?


But SD is the shit! I havent the cash or balls yet to pin. and IDK who to trust injection myself with what really is mystery shit 

week 1
20mg of SDMZ

week 2
20mg SDMZ

week 3 
20mg SDMZ 10mg Beast

week 4
20mg SDMZ 20mg Beast

I ended with a total of 40mg of SD. WICKED SHIT!


----------



## twotuff (Jan 8, 2012)

I know what SD does its fricking great last time I ran it i got 6 weeks then started having bloody nose's but you would love test and tren. Sides are manageable. But anyways good shit brother, mind if I ask what school?


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 8, 2012)

twotuff said:


> I know what SD does its fricking great last time I ran it i got 6 weeks then started having bloody nose's but you would love test and tren. Sides are manageable. But anyways good shit brother, mind if I ask what school?



It's Community College. Thats all you need to know. 
But lets get


----------



## seyone (Jan 9, 2012)

really nice job! very nice gains. I might have just missed it , but what are you running for PCT?


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 9, 2012)

seyone said:


> really nice job! very nice gains. I might have just missed it , but what are you running for PCT?



I do my pct a little different. At the start of the 3rd week(day 15) I started with 2 caps of IML old ATD, am pm. with one cap of IML UltraMale RX

Then after the 30th day of cycle, the only for the first week of PCT went down to 1 cap of ATD and going 10 days 20mg of nolva and one week of 100mg clomid  But since the AP freebie clomid was under dosed I might have to go 10 days of 100mg with my other brand of clomid to make sure I set my shit straight. then going 50mg clomid for the last 3 weeks. maybe 25mg the last week.

and since I started the IML UMRx at the start of the 3rd week(day 15) it allows me to have an overlap of natural pct. So Ill have 2 weeks of natty pct of UMRx after my 4weeks of proper pct is up. 

Got it?


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 10, 2012)

I forgot to add that I am also taking 4g of Vitamins C. It helps with cortisol and I cant find the name of the damn enzyme it prevents estrogen binding to of someshit like that and converting to whatdoyoumacallit Ugh! The name of it is out there somewhere.


----------



## kboy (Jan 10, 2012)

Great work, very impressive.


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 10, 2012)

kboy said:


> Great work, very impressive.



thank you. remember, it doesnt happen over night. many years of training and research. 

patience daniel son


----------



## murf23 (Jan 10, 2012)

Well since you put this link in to the other thread I had to take a look. I have to say DAMN bro very nice transformation . Im sry for judging you on that other thread . I just started the Metha-drol stack and hope to have half the results as you 

I still disagree with your statements on other thread but your opinion is credible and worth hearing


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 10, 2012)

murf23 said:


> Well since you put this link in to the other thread I had to take a look. I have to say DAMN bro very nice transformation . Im sry for judging you on that other thread . I just started the Metha-drol stack and hope to have half the results as you
> 
> I still disagree with your statements on other thread but your opinion is credible and worth hearing



Thanks dude. 

Stick to a proper diet and train hard and properly.

The the only competitor youre up against is yourself. 

Good luck 

Read this  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/124299-priming-off-cycle-therapy.html


----------



## nugget13 (Jan 10, 2012)

twotuff said:


> I know what SD does its fricking great last time I ran it i got 6 weeks then started having bloody nose's but you would love test and tren. Sides are manageable. But anyways good shit brother, mind if I ask what school?


haha i've gotten lots of bloody noses while doing heavy deads on SD

Also gripped the bar so tight that i've had blood start coming out from underneath my fingernails

good stuff man


----------



## PurePersian (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice brother!! Keep Up that A+ dedication! You put on some clean mass! Keep it up bro!


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 12, 2012)

PurePersian said:


> Nice brother!! Keep Up that A+ dedication! You put on some clean mass! Keep it up bro!




Thanks man!


----------



## zigmanstank (Jan 13, 2012)

Awesome work


----------



## Alexbody1 (May 16, 2013)

o


----------



## Alexbody1 (May 16, 2013)

TJTJ said:


> This is my second run of SDMZ. I was Only able to get 6-7 weeks of a 12week WO program due to my herniated intervertebral disc. I wish I was able to get in the full 12 week WO program. I saw much better results this time around because i ate more. Last time was a cut and got mad ripped!
> 
> This is all SDMZ and Beastdrol all Superdrol. No test or pin of any kind. Imagine if I did!
> 
> ...




Hello! 

I have just signed in this forum and I have decided to write to you because I was finding some good gym supplement
product for gain muscle mass, hardness and strenght.And, surfing the net and searching by google, It seems that
SUPER DMZ RX 2.0 it is the best or one of the best products, with just little irrilevant side effects and so many
positive things.

My eight is 182 cm (5'97'')and weight 73 kg (160,94 lbs). I'd like to ask to you: 1)taking everydays SUPER DMZ RX 2.0,
how many calories everyday I should take by my meals?what did you eat during this cycle? 2)what kind of diet I should do? 3)how many capsule I should take 
everyday= SHould I follow what it writes in box of product or no? 4)what kind of other supplements(protein, creatine,
bca or whatever other things?) I should take  during cycle? Do you advise some supplements for the liver, after
the cycle or something much specify? I should do PCT too,clearl,after cycle,isn't it?

Me, 3/4years old, I had good improvement (I arrived to have weight 80 kg/176,36 lbs with maybe 7% of fat or something
similar) taking VSN-9 of American Cellular Labs. In that period (I don't want to get bored you..sorry if yes  
i will not list you whatever my meals during day, just lunch and dinner..i am almost going to finish my mail)
i eat big meals: at LUNCH: 200 g (7,05 ounches) of pasta, 250 g carne (8,82 oz) of meat, (or 350 g, 12,35 oz, 
of fish) plus salad plus 50 g(1,76 oz) of bread. at DINNER: 120/150 g (4,23/5,29 oz)of rice , 200/250 g of meat(or 
fish,or eggs or other similar) (7,05/8,82 oz) plus salad plus 50 g(1,76 oz) of bread. Plus , 1/2hours before go
to sleep, i ate 300 g (10,58 oz) packaged ice cream...I know, I increase my level of insulin...I was crazy but
I did it just for few months..but for gain kilos I need much more time than other people  

I have just finished my message, I really thank you for your disponibility and help, I hope to hear from you soon
because for me it is fondamental listen opinion of an expert!

thanks so much


----------



## Alexbody1 (May 16, 2013)

Hello! 

I have just signed in this forum and I have decided to write to you because I was finding some good gym supplement
product for gain muscle mass, hardness and strenght.And, surfing the net and searching by google, It seems that
SUPER DMZ RX 2.0 it is the best or one of the best products, with just little irrilevant side effects and so many
positive things.

My eight is 182 cm (5'97'')and weight 73 kg (160,94 lbs). I'd like to ask to you: 1)taking everydays SUPER DMZ RX 2.0,
how many calories everyday I should take by my meals?what did you eat during this cycle? 2)what kind of diet I should do? 3)how many capsule I should take 
everyday= SHould I follow what it writes in box of product or no? 4)what kind of other supplements(protein, creatine,
bca or whatever other things?) I should take  during cycle? Do you advise some supplements for the liver, after
the cycle or something much specify? I should do PCT too,clearl,after cycle,isn't it?

Me, 3/4years old, I had good improvement (I arrived to have weight 80 kg/176,36 lbs with maybe 7% of fat or something
similar) taking VSN-9 of American Cellular Labs. In that period (I don't want to get bored you..sorry if yes  
i will not list you whatever my meals during day, just lunch and dinner..i am almost going to finish my mail)
i eat big meals: at LUNCH: 200 g (7,05 ounches) of pasta, 250 g carne (8,82 oz) of meat, (or 350 g, 12,35 oz, 
of fish) plus salad plus 50 g(1,76 oz) of bread. at DINNER: 120/150 g (4,23/5,29 oz)of rice , 200/250 g of meat(or 
fish,or eggs or other similar) (7,05/8,82 oz) plus salad plus 50 g(1,76 oz) of bread. Plus , 1/2hours before go
to sleep, i ate 300 g (10,58 oz) packaged ice cream...I know, I increase my level of insulin...I was crazy but
I did it just for few months..but for gain kilos I need much more time than other people  

I have just finished my message, I really thank you for your disponibility and help, I hope to hear from you soon
because for me it is fondamental listen opinion of an expert!

thanks so much

Alessandro




Alexbody1 said:


> o





TJTJ said:


> This is my second run of SDMZ. I was Only able to get 6-7 weeks of a 12week WO program due to my herniated intervertebral disc. I wish I was able to get in the full 12 week WO program. I saw much better results this time around because i ate more. Last time was a cut and got mad ripped!
> 
> This is all SDMZ and Beastdrol all Superdrol. No test or pin of any kind. Imagine if I did!
> 
> ...


----------



## Arnold (May 16, 2013)

Nice transformation!


----------



## Marco1 (May 19, 2013)

Necro'd thread from over a year ago... Keep in mind good before and afters should be done using same poses in the same lighting.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (May 21, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your back glad you are feeling better and kicked the workout back into high gear. I ran this sup last year and got great results from it. What other things are you stacking with it? There are plenty of options that you could use just depends on what your goals are.


----------



## Moudar (Apr 10, 2014)

Hey buddy, honestly love your work, one of the best transformations ive seen without a doubt, im about 2-3 weeks off starting the same thing you have done following your exact structure, i have one question though,, did you only take beastdrol in weeks 3 and 4 or after week 4 did you continue to take it on its own, as container comes with 90 caps and you only took 10mg in week 3 and 20 mg in week 4 which means you only took 21 caps of beastdrol???? i know you made this a while ago so fingers crossed that you can remember haha


----------

